# Hard drive is going down Please help



## JOBY (Mar 27, 2004)

MY 921's hard drive is randomly making clacking sounds that Im sure is the read head arm slamming into the stop. When this happens the audio and video pauses for about a second.

Has anybody replaced the hard drive themselves? What kind of drive? does it require special formatting or setup?


I droped my DN subscription last year as most of what I watch is OTA. I tried to get to dish teck support but they want my account number before letting me through voice mail hell.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Replacing the hard drive alone won't work because the DishLinux Operating system is installed on it.

A replacement unit through Dishnetwork is cheap (about $50) but since you're not a customer they won't deal with you.

You'll either have to resubscribe again purhaps for at least a short period or use a computer to clone your present hard drive (assuming it's not too late) to least have the dishlinux in the first partition.

I've heard of others making clone drives for replacement purposes before and believe their are three partitions first is the system OS, second for swap and third (the largest portion) is where recorded programs are stored.

*You know of course that removing the drive may viod warranty or future service by dish.*

FYI: If you watch channel 101 Charlie Chats the 622 should become available to HD customers in a few months. Basically it's $99 for a new rplacement unit (not sure if your 921 has to work or not).


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

JOBY said:


> MY 921's hard drive is randomly making clacking sounds that Im sure is the read head arm slamming into the stop. When this happens the audio and video pauses for about a second.


I had the exact same problem with my 921 recently. Fortunately I'm still a subscriber and have the hardware replacement plan so they just sent me a new one last week. If you just watch OTA, you can probably get an inexpensive OTA decoder and a Tivo box. A cheaper method might be to buy a used 921 on ebay. Hope things work out for you.


----------

